# Dreary



## mysteryscribe (Oct 31, 2006)

The name says it all


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 31, 2006)

Dreary, but not dull.  I like the yellow and red gazebo-thing with the green mountains across the water.

Where and when was this taken?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 31, 2006)

this morning.. Its a paper negative black and white then tinted... Its a local marina reservoir kind of place.


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2006)

Dude. This is a really nice one, but I'd lose the green tint on the hills on the left, and replace it with soft violet. It would look smashing against the bright yellow of the wood. 

I like everything else you did here.  Good moody scene. Nice job!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 31, 2006)

Like this.... Im not married to any of it so if you want take a shot at it folks.


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2006)

Yep! 

But - I'd carry the line of violet all the way over to where the figure is standing at the pole. The thing is that purple does well to convey a sense of distance, so it should be carried across your horizon, or just left all green. I do like the very dark green you used on the right side of the shot. Cooler colors in the distance, your warm yellow in the foreground (ye olde 'advance/recede' from color theory 101).


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 31, 2006)

Turning out to be something more than i intended here terri love.






*Someone should add some clouds and whitecaps now. *
*rofl*

*ps i know that last green looks like house paint..*


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 31, 2006)

terri.
you should jump in and make some serious changes this is a good time to teach some perspective lessons.  Some people might actually want to learn a little.


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> terri.
> you should jump in and make some serious changes this is a good time to teach some perspective lessons. Some people might actually want to learn a little.


Honestly, I've never attempted coloring on a computer - and really don't want to. :blushing: That's not true hand coloring to me. You know I'm just a "hands-on" kind of girl, Charlie!  

This last version almost looks like you've added some distant mountains! Since the furthest "land" in the image is now purple, it works.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 1, 2006)

you wanted perspective you get perspective.....  I should have put them into the first one the color in the first one was supposed to represent the sunbreaking through the clouds on one side of the shot.  that's why the color was lighter on the same plane.


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> you wanted perspective you get perspective..... I should have put them into the first one the color in the first one was supposed to represent the sunbreaking through the clouds on one side of the shot. that's why the color was lighter on the same plane.


ah...that definitely makes sense. That was a *sunnier* green. I didn't THINK of sunlight with an image entitled "Dreary", though.     Ya tricked me.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 1, 2006)

It was my answer to depression a little sunlight lol....  it was throw away image just trying to save somethin from the shoot.


----------

